# Ohio Sauger/Saugeye



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if the sauger/saugeye have started moving up to the dams around cinci yet? Specifically meldahl or markland dams. I'm looking to head down there soon and was wondering how they are biting.
Also do you think 1/8 or 1/4 oz jig heads would be better right now?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

1/4 and yes some will be at the dams, but not in full force yet.
I would try creek mouths with smaller jigs.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

1/4 oz jighead, 3" curly tail grub, and a minnow fished near the bottom. Colors, white, orange, chartreuse, smoke, depends on water color. Also a hopkins spoon or a vibee blade bait is good. If water color is good a drop shot works with a minnow also.
Bassky


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! Question #1 How do you rig a jig head with both a grubtail and a minnow? I've never tried using a minnow on a jig head. Question #2 How long do you guys think it will be before they move up to the dams in greater numbers?


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

#1 hook it thru the bottom lip thru the top lip above the curly tail
#2 probably next week or the week after for sauger. I have heard mixed results for sauger below the dams. Fish early or late in the day or when it is overcast and nasty outside is best.
Bassky


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Bassky said:


> #1 hook it thru the bottom lip thru the top lip above the curly tail
> #2 probably next week or the week after for sauger. I have heard mixed results for sauger below the dams. Fish early or late in the day or when it is overcast and nasty outside is best.
> Bassky


Ok. Thanks for the help! I'll be heading down there closer to thanksgiving after i get my next pay check so I'll be sure to post up here how I do.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Basskys, hitting the nail on the head. He's serious about the weather thing, the less you want to go out into the weather, the more the saugers will be biting.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

They are not there fully yet but are starting the migration...mouths of creeks and small rivers are going to be your best bet right now. I wouldnt go out without live bait since it seems nothing is hitting just a plain jig with no minnow...but once the minnow is on watch out!

Good luck
Bill


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

they would normally be there in greater numbers but the unusually warm weather has held up the migration. as far as rigging goes, my favorite approach is a 1/2 jig with a big fathead minnow and no grub. If I can't get big minnows I use a 2" crappie grub. This has been said already but basically, if the weather is such that you would rather stay instead, that is when the fish will be biting.


----------

